# Ice Fishing question



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been a lifetime fisher but only recently I've started Ice fishing. I'm having trouble with my line and I'm looking for some pointers. I went out Saturday morning and my line from last winter was so curly that I had trouble telling if I was on the bottom so on my way home I stopped and purchased some new 6lb line an respooled. I went out today and it was all curly again. I assume this has to do with the cold but I'm not sure. This same line works fine for me in the summer. Am I using the wrong stuff? Is there a trick to this?
Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

I've had this problem before as well. I have generally used two solutions. The first that I try is to put some sort of flasher on, and then below that about 12-16" put my ice fly, jig etc. The other option I try is to pull the line through the palm of my hand before dropping it in the water. This friction seems to warm the line and help to "train" it straight. Another option you may be able to try is go down to a 4lb line. Fish aren't as active in the cold water, and you can often get away with a lighter line, which will also give you better sensitivity. Good luck, I hope things work out for you!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Braided line will solve that. An 8 pound braid has a very small diameter and no memory. There are some disadvantages to braid but the people I know that use it really like it. Saturn_guy is right too, a 1/8 ounce kastmaster will straighten it out a bit. Mono has lots of memory which means that it will hold its shape coming off the real. The cold only makes it worse. I use a co polymer called silver thread excalibur and it has a lot less memory than say stren or trilene. I really like it. Hope that helps.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

+1 on a braided or nonstreach line. no memory and you feel everything.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I disagree with braided line. Two things that i have experienced; 1) if you don't use a mono backing on the spool, the braided line will just spin on the smooth surface of the spool and you can reel all day long with a fish on, and get no where. 2) it stands out. I notice my hook rate went down. braided line is more visable under water. I guess you could always use some mono for a tippet so it doesn't stand out around your lure, but what a pain to get set up to fish.

My opinion is to move up in poundage. heavier line is less prone to curling. As you mentioned; with 6lb line the first thing comes to my mind is, how you going to get that 4 plus pound fish high enough into the hole to scoop it out, with out breaking your line. I use 6lb in the summer time(as it cast's better) and use 8lb for ice fishing. But lately on big fish 8 lb is breaking at the hole, so I have moved to 10 lb. nothing is more frustrating than not getting a pic of a big fish because the line broke and you're watching it swim away as you stick your hand down into ice cold water trying to grab it.

Next are you paying attention to how you spool your line onto your reel from the bulk spool.
the curl from the bulk spool should match the way your bail on your reel is rotating. if it isn't just flip over the bulk spool and reel acouple of times. if there still is a problem, flip the spool over the opposite way 2 times; because you went the wrong way the first time. you've got plenty of time to get this right, because you never use the bottom 20 feet of line.

also there are special lines of mono just made for ice fishing by berkley. they claim to stay softer in cold temp's. antoher choice is to go to flourcarbons, which are invisible under water, but the knot strenght isn't the greatest, or I should say seem to come untied.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I have had the problem with new line some times in the summer and it takes a good fight from a fish to help stretch the line and retrain the memory. So try going home and tying the line to your truck reciever and walking down the street and pretend fighting a fish while rewinding to stretch it a little.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I disagree with braided line


All I said is that it has no memory which it doesnt. :roll:



> lately on big fish 8 lb is breaking at the hole, so I have moved to 10 lb. nothing is more frustrating than not getting a pic of a big fish because the line broke and you're watching it swim away as you stick your hand down into ice cold water trying to grab it.


You must be totaly horsing your fish if you are breaking off 4 pound fish with 8 pound line.
Also If you went up to 10 pound test, I promise a 2 lb diameter braid is less visible.

Anyway we should go fish and just test this all out. I think 10 pound test is WAY overkill for icefishing in utah but you may prove me wrong. I would also love to know where you are getting into such big fish that you are not reporting on and dont have pics of. :|


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

you must miss them and they are all not under my user name.... Yes I think we need to do a experiment :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

But I havent seen any 4 pounders through the ice this year? Let alone many? So you have had pics of them on here? I'm confused now?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm trying to scan them right now...I didn't take the ditgital camera, I have them on kodak moment paper


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be awesome. Cant wait to see em!! I havent caught any nice fish through the ice.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

what the heck, why can't i post a PDF file. that is what the scanner produce's


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

picasa wont let me convert it either


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

a ditigal of a kodak moment. the cut went 4.2 the bow went 4.5


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

They sure look like nice fish! Let me know when it is time for the "experiment" I will be there!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

brown bagger,

I see your point, but I disagree. If you tie your line on correctly it won't spin on the spool. I have never had a problem with this unless the line was super new. The micro braids like fireline or spiderwire fusion require differnt knots than mono.

You always want to use a leader with the braid. I don't think its a pain when you aren't missing bites. The trade in sensitivity is way worth the 2 extra minutes of rigging up. Most people use one anyway. I do even when I use mono.

Plus with a lighter test, like you suggested, you get more strech and thus less sensitivity. I like using light line. It is funner and more sporting, but for bottom fishing a non-stretch is tons better. If your fishing in 10 feet of water than this probably doesn't matter, but if you are over 50 feet that stretch makes a big difference. Your hooksets are quicker and require a smaller range of motion.

Another advantiage for a braid is that the line is more durable and is less likely to cut on the edge of your hole. 


Really the only reasons to use mono when ice fishing or bottom fishing are: 
1: cheaper
2: the sport of fighting with a light line


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with using a flasher such as a Kastmaster attached above the ice fly/jig. Seems to work well last time I went. I will stick with that setup until I get skunked! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you could post the pic. They look like nice fish. Gotta love the berry!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Use an "Ice " line. Berkley makes one. 
Plastic lines have many formulas. Some are limp, some are abrasioon resistant, some remain supple in very cold weather.

Berkly makes a "fire line" and a "Trilene" in an ice formula, Gamma also makes one, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great responses.
With the cast master as a weight can you still see the light hits from the little pan fish or does it affect the sensitivity of the spring bobber?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You can see the bites better since your line is straightened out. Plus the kastmaster is less than a 1/4 onz so it doesnt effect anything else. I run a spring bobber which helps but last year I didnt and I didnt have too many problems. Try it out.


----------

